
Torch – A scientific computing framework for LuaJIT - tosh
http://torch.ch/
======
gok
Note that (Lua)Torch is basically dead; PyTorch [1] is where current
development is happening.

[1] [https://pytorch.org](https://pytorch.org)

~~~
rurban
A classic worse is better.

